# Different genders



## Rat PBaller (May 26, 2015)

I already have two females, but I've also been looking at getting two males. I know they would need to be in separate cages from the ladies, but is it a bad idea to have both genders if you do not intend on breeding?


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

My personal opinion is yes it's a bad idea because the boys will get increased levels of hormones when they can smell the girls and that could lead to fighting. Other people do it or get the boys neutered so they can keep them in with the girls but as I said personally I feel its asking for trouble.


----------



## Rat PBaller (May 26, 2015)

Thank you Amph. Much appreciated.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

I could only imagine if I brought a female into my boys' room.
All **** would break loose, I feel.

Hahaha.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I had intact males and females in the same room for about a year and a half, until the last male died far too young, and had no issues. It wasn't particularly fun as that means separate cages and playtime, but it is perfectly doable. As long as your cages are secure and no one in your house will put the males and females together, there is little risk of mating. Most accidents seem to be roommates deciding the rats need playtime rather than a mistake on the owners part.

My males did get excited if my hands smelled like female, but that was it.

You could get them neutered though. Neutered males are awesome. I'm never having an intact male again.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I realize that rat breeding isn't the issue here, but there are some ethical rat breeders that post on this site. They seem to somehow keep intact male and female rats in the same rattery. Maybe they can give you some advise if it's something you want to try to do.

I suppose I could also imagine a few ways things could go sideways.

But as for me two sexes that can't be taken out or played with together seems like twice the time commitment. It also might be twice as much fun...

Best luck


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Id be very wary of accidents. Make sure no rats can escape or squeeze through the bars of theri cages. Always plan out playtimes and be extra wary if you have children.

While everyone is in their own cages, it seems fine. If one sex is out it causes a stir when they go near the others cage. So like if my girls are out and they go to the boys cage the boys may start fighting. If the boys are out and they go to the girls cage the girls bicker some but 100% try to attack the boys. Watch the toes. My girls tend to act far more crazy honestly. They are little skanks and love to tease the boys and hang out near their cage nonstop sometimes.


----------



## Yummy (Jan 18, 2015)

FallDeere said:


> Neutered males are awesome. I'm never having an intact male again.


Same here!


----------



## Rat PBaller (May 26, 2015)

Thank you all. I decided against it though, figured it would be more fun with one big group play time. Hahaha


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Rat PBaller said:


> Thank you all. I decided against it though, figured it would be more fun with one big group play time. Hahaha


This is exactly why it's a terrible idea to keep both sexes. Rats can mate before you are able to blink.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

That's a rather strong blanket statement. Having both sexes is fine if precautions are taken, such as not letting them out to play together (which I don't think the OP was saying they would actually do), insuring no one in the house would put them together, and making 100% sure the cages are secure. There is of course always the risk of something going wrong, but it can be minimized. Lots of people keep both sexes with no issues. I don't think it's right to say overall it's a "terrible idea." I personally loved having both males and females, even though they were separate. Of course, nowadays I prefer neutered males so they can live together (and makes for a wonderful boy).


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

FallDeere said:


> That's a rather strong blanket statement. Having both sexes is fine if precautions are taken, such as not letting them out to play together (which I don't think the OP was saying they would actually do), insuring no one in the house would put them together, and making 100% sure the cages are secure. There is of course always the risk of something going wrong, but it can be minimized. Lots of people keep both sexes with no issues. I don't think it's right to say overall it's a "terrible idea." I personally loved having both males and females, even though they were separate. Of course, nowadays I prefer neutered males so they can live together (and makes for a wonderful boy).


The OP specifically mentioned two comments ago that a big group play time would be fun. I stand by my statement.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> The OP specifically mentioned two comments ago that a big group play time would be fun. I stand by my statement.


They said they chose not to have two sexes because it would be more fun to have a big group play time, they did not say that they wanted to allow two sexes to play together.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

raindear said:


> They said they chose not to have two sexes because it would be more fun to have a big group play time, they did not say that they wanted to allow two sexes to play together.


Exactly. It is normal to think it would be fun for all of them to be together, but that doesn't mean the OP was _planning _on doing so should they get males.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Even if the OP eventually decided against it, it is WAY too common for well-meaning friends and family members to think similar thoughts and let them all out when the owner isn't looking.

Seriously... it happens all the time.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

You see and experience a lot when you're in the rat world for well over a decade.

Having a household of both sexes is best left to experienced owners with tight leashes on their friends and family.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

That is why I added my caveat of "insuring no one in the house would put them together." I had both males and females within months of first getting rats. I knew my family would never put them together (they were wary of rats at the time) and there were no small children who would be opening cage doors. I hate guests, so I also knew no one would be visiting and causing trouble. 

Your statement made it sound like 100% of the time, having both sexes is bad, which I do not agree with. Yes, for many people, it may be a bad idea. Not for everyone, though.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I quoted a post to highlight that specific, and very common, situation. If it was interpreted as 100%, I apologize, but I still stand by my statement.

For the majority of rat parents, it's not a good idea.


----------



## Rat PBaller (May 26, 2015)

To clear the air, I was saying that I decided against because it would be more fun to just stick to girls and have them all out at once then to have to have separate play times. I apologize for the misunderstanding.


----------

